# لاصحاب الخبرة ::ايها افضل الهندسة المدنية ام الميكانيكية ام الكهربائية؟؟



## m.nedved.11 (24 يناير 2010)

افيدوني لو سمحتم 

انا طالب في المستوى الاول في الهندسة 

واريد ان تفيدوني عن القسم الهندسة الميكانيكا

مجالاته , فكرة شامله عن هذا التخصص وايهما افضل الهندسة المدنية ام الميكانيكة ام الكربائية

من خلال سوق العمل و المجالات


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (24 يناير 2010)

اولا الاجابة عن سؤال اى قسم تختار
يجب ان تكون الاجابة من عندك انت
لان كل واحد و لة ميولة و حبة لعلم او مجال عمل معين يختلف عن الاخر

اما عن مجال عمل قسم ميكانيكا فيوجد مجال ميكانيكا القوى-السيارات-الانتاج-الصناعية

الموضوع دة يساعدك ان شاء الله
 مجالات عمل مهندس الميكانيك


----------



## m.nedved.11 (24 يناير 2010)

يعطيك العافية اخوي بس

انا ابغى معلومات اكثر عن الهندسة الميكانيكية


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (25 يناير 2010)

*6**- يمنع استخدام عناوين للمواضيع بشكل لا تبين محتوى الموضوع ، مثل*​*( ساعدوني – ممكن مساعدة .. الخ ) ، *​*سيقوم المشرف بحذفها أو تعديلها أو دمجها مع مشاركات أخرى وفق ما يراه مناسباً بدون الرجوع لكاتب الموضوع .*​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (25 يناير 2010)

*هندسة ميكانيكية*

*من ويكيبيديا، الموسوعة الحرة*


اذهب إلى: تصفح, البحث



*الهندسة الميكانيكية* هي فرع من فروع الهندسة يهتم بتصميم، وتصنيع، وتشغيل، وتطوير الآلات أو الأجهزة المستخدمة في مختلف قطاعات النشاطات الاقتصادية[1]. وبتعريف الموسوعة البريطانية فإن الهندسة الميكانيكية هي فرع من فروع الهندسة يهتم بالتصميم، وبالتصنيع، وبالتركيب، وتشغيل المحركات، والآلات، وعمليات التصنيع. وهي مهتمة بشكل خاص بالقوى والحركة[2]. وهو علم يهتم بدراسة الطاقة بكافة صورها و تأثيرها على الأجسام. و هو تخصص واسع له علاقة بكل مجالات الحياة. فالهندسة الميكانيكية تستخدم مثلا في صناعة الفضاء، والطيران، وفي الإنتاج، وتحويل الطاقة، وميكانيكا الأبنية، وفي النقل، وفي النمذجة والمحاكاة المعلوماتية.
*محتويات*

[أخفِ]

1 تاريخ
2 التعليم
3 العلوم الأساسية لمهندس الميكانيكا
4 الأدوات الحديثة لمهندس الميكانيكا
5 وظائف الهندسة الميكانيكية
6 المراجع
7 وصلات خارجية


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (25 يناير 2010)

تاريخ
إن اختراع المحرك البخاري في الجزء الأخير من القرن الثامن عشر، أعطى مفتاحًا لمصدر الطاقة للثورة الصناعية، ودافعًا كبيرًا لتطوير الآلة بجميع أشكالها. وبالنتيجة، تطور صنف جديد هام في الهندسة يتناول الأدوات والآلات المتطورة، وتلقت اعترافًا رسميًا بها في عام 1847 بتأسيس مؤسسة المهندسين الميكانيكيين في برمنغهام.
نشأت الهندسة الميكانيكية نتيجة الممارسة ومبدأ المحاولة والخطأ من قبل مهندسين مختصين وبطرق علمية في البحث، والتصميم، والإنتاج. وقد كان الطلب الدائم على الكفاءة سبب في الارتفاع المتزايد لنوعية العمل المطلوب من المهندس الميكانيكي مما يتطلب درجة عالية من التعلم والمهارة.
*[عدل] التعليم*

شهادات الهندسة الميكانيكية تمنح من جامعات عديدة حول العالم، وعادة ما يكون نظام دراسة الهندسة الميكانيكية من أربع إلى خمس سنوات ويمنح في نهاية الدراسة بكالوريوس علوم أو بكالوريوس تكنولوجيا أو بكالوريوس هندسة أو بكالوريوس هندسة تطبيقية.
*[عدل] العلوم الأساسية لمهندس الميكانيكا*


علم الحركة (ديناميكا).
علم السكون (استاتيكا).
ميكانيكا المواد.
أدوات القياس الهندسية.
انتقال الحرارة.
ميكانيكا الموائع.
الديناميكا الحرارية.
تكنولوجيا الغازات المنضغطة.
التدفئة والتهوية وتكييف الهواء.
ميكاترونيات.
نظرية التحكم.
تكنولوجيا التصنيع.
التصميم بمساعدة الحاسوب.
ميكانيكا الآلات: تهتم بدراسة نظرية الآلات و طرق توصيل القطع والأجزاء الميكانيكية معاً لتتحرك بآلية معينة. و تهتم أيضاً بدراسة مسننات الحركة و علاقات المسننات المرتبطة معاً وأنوعها، كما أنها توضح العلاقة بين حدبة تحويل الحركة ( The Cam Profile ) مع المسافة والسرعة التي يتحركها تابع الحركة ( The follower ).
التصميم الميكانيكي.
التصنيع بمساعدة الحاسوب.
وينبغي على مهندس الميكانيكا أن يكون مدركا وقادرا على التعامل مع القواعد الأساسية لعلوم الكيمياء والكهرباء والفيزياء الهندسية، وتحتوي معظم دراسات الهندسة الميكانيكية على دراسة الرياضيات والرياضيات المتقدمة وخاصة المعادلات التفاضلية والجزئية والخطية.


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (25 يناير 2010)

الأدوات الحديثة لمهندس الميكانيكا
العديد من شركات الهندسة الميكانيكية أدرجت أنظمة هندسية مساعدة باستخدام الحاسب الآلي لعمليات التصميم والتحليل الخاصة بها, وتشمل هذه النظم الرسم الثنائي والثلاثي الأبعاد لنماذجها، وهذه الطريقة لها العديد من المزايا منها تسهيل وتفسير تصور المنتج وإمكانية إجراء تجميع للأجزاء بسهولة وحساب السماحيات المطلوبة والتداخل الواجب توافره قبل بدء عملية التصنيع.
*[عدل] وظائف الهندسة الميكانيكية*

هناك أربع وظائف للمهندس الميكانيكي، وهي مشتركة في جميع فروع الهندسة الميكانيكية:

*الوظيفة الأولى* هي فهم وإدراك المبادئ الأساسية للعلوم المكيانيكية، وهي تشمل الديناميكا ( وهي العلاقة بين القوى والحركة، مثل الاهتزازات، والتحكم الآلي)، والديناميكا الحرارية (تتعامل مع العلاقات بين الأشكال المختلفة للحرارة، والطاقة، والقدرة، وجريان الموائع، والتشحيم والتزليق، وخواص المواد).
*الوظيفة الثانية* هي سلسلة البحث والتصميم والتطوير، وهذه الوظيفة تحاول إحداث التغييرات اللازمة لتلبي احتياجات الحاضر والمستقبل، وهذا العمل يتطلب فهم واضح للعلوم الميكانيكية، والقدرة على تحليل النظم المعقدة إلى عناصر بسيطة، والابتكار في التأليف والاختراع.
*الوظيفة الثالثة* هي إنتاج المنتجات، وتشمل التخطيط والتشغيل والصيانة، والهدف هو إنتاج أعظم قيمة بأصغر تكلفة، وأقل توظيف للأموال، مع المحافظة أو تعزيز ديمومة أو مكانة الشركة.
*الوظيفة الرابعة* وهي وظيفة مهمة لمهندس الميكانيكا وتشمل الإدارة، وفي بعض الأحيان التسويق.
هناك نزعة دائمة في هذه الوظائف لاستخدام الطرق العلمية بدلا من الطرق التقليدية أو الحدسية، وتعتبر بحوث العمليات، وهندسة القيمة (Value engineering)، وتحليل المسائل بالأسلوب المنطقي (PABLA Problem analysis by logical approach) عناوين أساسية لهذه الأساليب.
وتعتبر الهندسة الميكانيكية من أهم مجالات الهندسة في العالم أجمع وذلك لاعتماد الصناعة عليها بصورة كلية.
*[عدل] المراجع*


*^* http://www.granddictionnaire.com
*^* http://www.britannica.com

*[عدل] *


----------



## سمير شربك (26 يناير 2010)

دكتور محمد شكرا للمعلومات القيمة 
وفعلا أنت موسوعة علمية 

لك تحياتي


----------



## احسان الشبل (26 يناير 2010)

الاقسام التي ذكرتها يا اخي العزيز كلها اقسام مهمة في الحياة واحداها مكمل للاخر 
فتوكل على الله واختر واختر ما تراه انت مناسبا لك 
والخير فيما يختاره الله


----------



## jomma (10 فبراير 2010)

يعتمد هذا على ميولك بالدرجة الأولى، وثانيا على البلد الذي تعيش فيه، حيث تتفاوت أهمية التخص من بلد إلى أخر، ويعتمد قطاع البناء والإنشاءات على الهندسة المدنية، ومحطات توليد الكهرباء وقطاع النفط عموما على الهندسة الميكانيكية والكهربائية. هندسة الإتصالات الآن مهمة وتتطور بإستمرار وتعتبر من المواضيع المتجددة والعمل في هذا المجال مطلوب في جميع الدول خصوصا المتطورة منها. التبريد والتكييف من المواضيع المهمة والتي لا يمكن الإستغناء عنها خصوصا في دولنا العربية التي تمتاز بطقس حار نسبيا، ومجال العمل في هذا المجال اعتقد ان متاح لإستمرار، والله الموفق


----------



## Badran Mohammed (11 فبراير 2010)

اخي من منظوري الخاص اعتبر قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية اصعب قسم ؟
لماذا 
لان تصميم انظمة التبريد وحساب الاحمال الخاص بها 
كذلك حساب وتصميم منظومات الحريق تندرج فيها وذلك لان مهندس الميكانيك ياخذ مادة Mechanics of fluid 
كذلك اي عمل ميكانيكي يندرج نحو هذا القسم (البولير وانواعه ،مضخات النفط واستخراج النفط)
والكلام طويل ولهذا يتخرج المهندس الميكانيكي وهو محتار اين يعمل وماذا يعرف لكي يعمل
مع التقدير


----------



## hamwikhalas (11 فبراير 2010)

يابني اسمع كلمي انا انا راجل ميكانيكا ادخل مدني اول ما هتتخرج هتشتغل من غير ماتدور على شغل سوق العمل بيدور على مدني بملقات


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (11 فبراير 2010)

> يابني اسمع كلمي انا انا راجل ميكانيكا ادخل مدني اول ما هتتخرج هتشتغل من غير ماتدور على شغل سوق العمل بيدور على مدني بملقات


هو ميكانيكا مش بيشتغلوا ولا اية


----------

